# You don't have to miss it!



## li'l frog (Apr 6, 2013)

There is still time to see the Illinois Orchid Society show, Sunday from 10-4. There are some wonderful slippers there to see, and lots to buy, if you have some empty room in your growing space.


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2013)

nice pics thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2013)

This always looks to be a great show, thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! Do you know what that one on the end is, next to the Fumi's Delight?


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, what Eric said…


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 8, 2013)

Wossner Vietnam Gold. I'll have more, with names, a little later. That was just a quick blast. 3 AOS awards to Sam's plants.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 8, 2013)

Attractive peach colour and very nice shape. One for the wish list. (This site is turning out to be very bad for my self control)
Thanks for sharing


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 8, 2013)

We are confessed adicts, and this is not OA


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like it was a great show, Kathleen! It had been on our schedule for some time, but I managed to fall off a step-ladder while replacing an igniter on our gh heater on Wednesday morning and ended up with an injured back and hip. Luckily, the Xrays showed nothing was broken but I still spent an uncomfortable week-end off my feet. Thank God for Vicodin.....


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better Tom! Everyone sends their best wishes that you're on your feet & feeling better soon! 
I did get a lot of nice compliments from the vendors. The weather was just right! We had good traffic flow both days, the gardens will send me some attendance numbers in a couple of days.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2013)

That's good to hear about the show. Heal up soon Tom!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice pix! Looking forward to the next batch!
And Tom I'm sorry you injured yourself! Ladders (even small ones)are such a hazard!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice pix! Looking forward to the next batch!
And Tom I'm sorry you injured yourself! Ladders (even small ones)are such a hazard!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2013)

Feel better Tom! 
Great job Rose!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got word from the Gardens on attendance- 
Sat. 3,073 65 degrees, cloudy
Sun. 4,289 54 degrees, partly sunny


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 9, 2013)

Fudge factor, you can add 10-15% to that. That's a good showing for a spring show. Good job.


----------

